# Touchscreen freezes when switching from radio to streaming



## rontesla (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, I took delivery of my Model 3 last week. Been driving it daily and have not had issues so far. However, both yesterday and today, the display froze suddenly while I was switching menus. And the only way to get it back was to do a hard reset. Anyone else experiencing this problem? Wanted to check before I called Tesla support


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rontesla said:


> Hi, I took delivery of my Model 3 last week. Been driving it daily and have not had issues so far. However, both yesterday and today, the display froze suddenly while I was switching menus. And the only way to get it back was to do a hard reset. Anyone else experiencing this problem? Wanted to check before I called Tesla support


There is a current known bug causing a freeze in the radio when switching from radio to streaming. I'm not aware of any other known repeatable freezes though.


----------



## rontesla (Oct 31, 2018)

yup..that's exactly when it happened both times. Was switching the radio to streaming and it froze. At first I thought it was due to a poor LTE signal, but the second time it happened, I had a full signal. Good to know its a bug. Thank you so much for letting me know.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

So this is my only 3rd day driving the car and today something happened that is really concerning. 

I just started on my commute home and I was scrolling through Music/Podcasts when the touchscreen became completely inoperable. Nothing would work, accelerometer, proximity monitoring, etc. After about 2-3 minutes the touchscreen rebooted and was back at normal. WTF would have happened if I were using Autopilot? 

Has this been reported by anyone else?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Chip Douglas said:


> So this is my only 3rd day driving the car and today something happened that is really concerning.
> 
> I just started on my commute home and I was scrolling through Music/Podcasts when the touchscreen became completely inoperable. Nothing would work, accelerometer, proximity monitoring, etc. After about 2-3 minutes the touchscreen rebooted and was back at normal. WTF would have happened if I were using Autopilot?
> 
> Has this been reported by anyone else?


There is a current known issue with music and freezing. If it happens again you can hold down both steering wheel buttons until the screen goes dark and then displays a Tesla logo - then let go. That will restart the system. No risks while driving if you must.

I expect a software update will fix this.


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

I have HD it happen twice to me on a long trip. As mentioned above two button reset does the trick. 
If you have auto pilot on I would suggest turning it off first (right stalk up) it will make a funny noise. 

Also a tip to know when it is going to happen at least for me - the speakers will start to crackle and the sound will go low and high and then a min or so later it freezes.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What would happen if you were on Autopilot? Nothing, it still functions.

What you saw was a reboot of the display computer. That doesn't control the Autopilot, but because it is the display and sound, you want hear nor see any Autopilot issues.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

rontesla said:


> Hi, I took delivery of my Model 3 last week. Been driving it daily and have not had issues so far. However, both yesterday and today, the display froze suddenly while I was switching menus. And the only way to get it back was to do a hard reset. Anyone else experiencing this problem? Wanted to check before I called Tesla support


Just get your Charmander to use Ember and it will thaw out.


----------



## Meg (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, bug reported it after reboot


----------



## rontesla (Oct 31, 2018)

lol..dont want to burn the trim with the Ember


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Did you notice the speakers crackling? That’s how mine started then froze.. both time was the same.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

I hit the Radio to Streaming freeze bug when playing with the UI after 2018.50 was applied, so it's still not fixed. This definitely isn't the first time the media UI has had freezing bugs, I've seen a number of them come and go since May.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

While parked but distracted I looked for a 2pac song after mistakenly hitting thumbs down instead of play, to try and readd to favorites I then mistakenly went to FM while trying to swipe to genres. Then my headlights turned on and the GUI was frozen. Double button held to reset. Does Tesla get a core dump crash log for this stuff automatically?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> While parked but distracted I looked for a 2pac song after mistakenly hitting thumbs down instead of play, to try and readd to favorites I then mistakenly went to FM while trying to swipe to genres. Then my headlights turned on and the GUI was frozen. Double button held to reset. Does Tesla get a core dump crash log for this stuff automatically?


I would proceed under the assumption that they do not. File a bug report.


----------



## Ecarcompany (Jan 17, 2019)

Chip Douglas said:


> So this is my only 3rd day driving the car and today something happened that is really concerning.
> 
> I just started on my commute home and I was scrolling through Music/Podcasts when the touchscreen became completely inoperable. Nothing would work, accelerometer, proximity monitoring, etc. After about 2-3 minutes the touchscreen rebooted and was back at normal. WTF would have happened if I were using Autopilot?
> 
> Has this been reported by anyone else?


Yes, I have experienced the exact same thing. The screen seemed frozen and then rebooted itself back to normal. My wife complained about the screen rebooting randomly almost daily. She drives it daily. It was the second time i ever drove it in the three weeks we had it. No autopilot, just a mid range rwd.

Chip, has this been fixed? Or just a one time thing?
Interested cuz ours is going back to the sc the 2nd time for this today. The touch screen was replaced already on the 1st visit, but stated happening again three days after. They had it three weeks the first time.


----------

